

Forget Apps, Carbyn Has Built A HTML5 OS - Sandman
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/15/carbyn/

======
jawngee
Everything that is old is new again.

But this time it makes even less sense. I'm going to use my browser to launch
html 5 app versions of websites I can just type the URL of into the same
browser...

~~~
Flavius
It actually doesn't make any sense, but for the common user it could be a
marketing trap. Fancy titles like "HTML5 OS" when there's really nothing
innovative here...

~~~
dpark
Common users don't care about HTML5.

This thing is amazingly pointless. This has been done a dozen times, and at
the end of the day, it simply adds no value.

------
wccrawford
“Hopefully Facebook doesn’t try to pull a Microsoft and create some
proprietary hooks for HTML5,” Haider says.

... How does that even make sense? They're just name-dropping.

What a thoroughly ridiculous idea.

~~~
Raphael
They already did. FBML and FBJS have been in practice awhile.
<http://developers.facebook.com/docs/fbjs/>

------
ghc
Except that it isn't an operating system. It's more like an HTML5 window
manager that runs in a web browser.

------
pumala
Or just a fancy title with a nice web page to collect Names, Emails and
Twitter accounts.

